# Set of Motorhome locks - where?



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

A couple of the 7 locks on our motorhome are playing up and the only way my husband can get in is through the cab door - a bit of a pfaff if the cab curtains are up.

And another couple gave up years ago!

So we were thinking of replacing the set. Where would I be able to get 7 locks all working from the one key?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Try Havlins, Alan.


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Which lock type?


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

If they are the standard locker type locks then you can get them from Jacksons of Arley, specify that you want them all the same number.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Very good question, Devon boy, how would I know? I think the main door is Hartal but not sure. 

Erneboy, I phoned Havlins "we don't do barrels but we can cut a key". "A motorhome key? "Yes, we do motorhome keys" 

So on the bus into town on the worst day of the year. Hand over the key. "Is this a motorhome key?" "Yes." 

"We don't do motorhome keys."

:-(


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Iconnor, I'll have a look at Jacksons. 

I want to replace hab door, 2 on each of garage doors, Thetford door and water filler cap. I'm assuming that since the same key fitted all originally, then they're all the same barrel.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

JWW said:


> Very good question, Devon boy, how would I know? I think the main door is Hartal but not sure.
> 
> Erneboy, I phoned Havlins "we don't do barrels but we can cut a key". "A motorhome key? "Yes, we do motorhome keys"
> 
> ...


Oops!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

*My key*

Had a look at Jackson's. All of their keys seem to have bites out of both edges - sorry, my brain isn't working this afternoon, and that's the only way I can describe it!

My own key is smooth on both edges but has 'shape' cut out on the 2 surfaces. If I can, I'll post a photo.

I'm not sure, anyway, that getting a new key would do the trick as I'm told the lock innards grind down to match the keys being used in it.

But itf I could find out what kind of key it is, I could maybe get their lock barrels.

Failing that, do you think the Jackson barrels would fit in my sleeves?

I'll also try to post a pic of our hab door lock in case that helps identify it.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Those images look terrible but are ok if you click on them


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

They look a lot like FAP HSC keys. Have a look here on ebay for a picture.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HSC-BARRE...ccessories&hash=item2a12b8f0d1#ht_3023wt_1161

If they are then you Nova Leisure and CAK Tanks stock them, amongst others.

You will need to identify the lock type in the first instance. For most common locks you will be able to buy a matched set of barrels so you can change all. You will need a barrel removal key, available from same supplier. Or look on ebay.

PS. If they are FAP HSC keys then they cannot be copied anyway.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Not good news



> Security Keys? These are the car-style keys with no edge 'zig-zags'. The key profiles are cut into the slots in the keys not onto the key edges themselves. No blanks are available and you can't get one cut at your local boot repairer! Replacements by key number are available from your vehicle dealer.


From........................

http://www.motorcaravanning.co.uk/shopuk/zadi_locks.htm


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Yes, those look like the ones Devonboy.

I've just heard from the guy who does our work and it seems he can't fit us in before we head off. So I guess we'll just have to do with what we've got - till next summer!! 

And hope that they don't get any worse.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I meant to post at the time that Neill of motorcaravanning.co.uk was extremely helpful and was able to source a set of 5+2. As luck would have it, my repair man, after weeks of trying for a set of 7, had also sourced a 5+2 and bought them.

However he then went off to Portugal when he should have been fitting them so we had to leave without!

So far, so ok. At least it gives us another 9 months or so to try to source a set of 7!


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Contact Towtal for key barrels as he has a Tec part of Hymer group and they import everything". They do keys as well.

http://www.care-tec.co.uk/motorhome_accessories.htm


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thank you very much locovan. I've sent them a mail.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I discovered I could get a set of 7, with copies of the original keys, from our dealer in Germany, so will only have to replace the ones that no longer work, and still have to use only the one key. Happy days!

However, for anyone else looking for locks, [email protected] wrote to say they were getting a new batch in, so a good chance of finding multiple locks with the one key.


----------

